
[Ask HN] SAAS startup ideas for side income - chillar
If you had free time in hand and exertise to pursue a side project, with specific purpose of generating some side income, what would you work on? I&#x27;m always looking for ideas to work on, to reduce my dependency on my full time job and one day quit with some cushion earned from side projects, but always feel I do not have enough knowledge of practical problems faced by people, for solutions people would be willing to pay.
So, I am asking HN for myself and people like me, what are some apps&#x2F;tools that you would pay a one-time or small subscription fee? Something that you need but do not have expertise or time to build and maintain yourself?
======
chillar
It would be great if someone can point to previous threads/discussions on HN
in similar lines. Thanks!

